# Copper flashing and fasteners



## SeanG (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello. 1st post here and need some help.

I'm going to be applying an Elastomeric deck coating over a newly built flat roof patio.

We live near the ocean and the framer installed copper flashing with copper nails around the floor/wall perimeter. In order to keep the copper flashing as flush to the floor as possible I stapled the edges as well.

I understand that the staples will eventually corrode but they will be covered with an epoxy primer then several layers of water proof coating. 

Anyone see any potential problems with this?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Were the flanges not stripped in to the roofing material, or are you just coating the decking and no water proofing membrane was used? The staples will corrode, this will leave air pockets under the coating that will over time open up to become holes in the coating. Why weren't copper nails used?

Pictures?


----------



## SeanG (Aug 20, 2014)

Copper nails were used to secure the flashing every 12 inches or so. I used staples in order to get the "wave" between nails to lay down. I'm going to be using an Elastomeric product called Galacti-Kote which I've used several times before with great success. What I'm trying to achieve is a less visible flashing edge.

After further research and talking with the copper supplier, they agreed that once the product is coated, it shouldn't pose a problem since the flashing is also secured by copper nails. I'll also be primering the nails with a thin layer of 2 part epoxy since I'll have it on hand anyway.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Flawed design and specification if you ask me. Why install a restoration system, elastomeric, as a new primary roofing membrane? It will be better, cheaper and easier to install a proper low slope roofing system. Cover board, then single ply, all proper flashings, done. Save the elastomeric for the restoration. 

That plywood looks rotten. But yous aid it's new... maybe some kind of primer or adhesive? The copper in the picture, my opinion, is a waste of money. I am not sure the point. The new membrane should wrap up the wall, and be counter flashed beneath the felt paper visible on the wall.

If you are intent on elastomeric. Use a polyester reinforcement fabric set in elastomeric mastic to strip in the metal edge, and do the same at all the plywood seams as well.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

You need something like this:

http://www.weatherdek.com/

As grumpy said, elastomeric isn't a primary roofing system. There are those who disagree, but in most cases they are more worried about the quick dollar than the longevity of the roof.


----------

